# CO's Photos



## Bintheredunthat (1 Dec 2005)

Sorry if anyone finds this not of "C&E" relation, but it's where I normally post.

If you've been to your Base Post Office lately, you may have noticed the photo of the Postal Unit CO on the wall (as is the case with any unit I suppose).  But why this photo would stand out from any other is up to you to find out.

I'll leave it up to all of you to take a gander at this photo the next time you're dropping off a package/letter for that bud of yours who is on deployment  :warstory: away from home this holiday season.  And with that, I hope to see all of your opinions on this photo.  

Bin


----------

